# Mountain Ash Hospital, South Wales - February 2016



## Vertigo Rod

These original cottage hospitals that served our communities, many started by the local miners sacrificing a percentage of pay, are disappearing. They are being replaced by 'super' hospitals - that appear to be designed in preparation for the NHS to be privatised (a cynical view? We'll see....!). My gripe is that these are beautiful buildings, that are loved and mean so much to the communities where they stand / stood - where generations of families have experienced the joy of a birth, health support and loss of loved ones. In my area alone (in the last 4 years) three of these General hospitals have closed, two of them quickly demolished ignoring the community outcry. The remaining hospital is photographed below. Why not consider saving these buildings that have such sentimental and historic local meaning (if it is not too late!) - make them into community centres for everyone to enjoy, including the youth of the area? Because the ironic thing is that these are the youngsters (with nothing productive to do in the area) that go and smash holy hell into these buildings and contents...... and ruin my photos when I eventually visit!!! A cheap joke there I know ... but as these buildings are now fading from memory, websites like this are so important in capturing their final days.


HISTORY
Mountain Ash Cottage Hospital was first established in 1910, and later become the General Hospital for the area in 1928. It closed in 2012.

Hope you enjoy my photos......



















































































































Thanks for taking the time to look!


----------



## Jon6D

What a fantastic write up and so true what you are saying, I couldn't agree with you more, also great collection of pictures, you've really captured the place in its final moments. Thanks Rod


----------



## jsp77

That looks like a good place for a mooch, great pics and write up


----------



## krela

Very nice, thank you for taking the time to post.


----------



## Vertigo Rod

Jon6D said:


> What a fantastic write up and so true what you are saying, I couldn't agree with you more, also great collection of pictures, you've really captured the place in its final moments. Thanks Rod



Thank you Jon - as we were there together that day you must've been having similar thoughts? I fear it won't be long until this place is demolished like the others.


----------



## smiler

You made a lovely job a that VR, the shot looking down the stairs through the archway to what appears to be an exit was my favourite of a great set, Thanks


----------



## tazong

Lovley write up although i never think the nhs will be privatised - any party that attempted it would be commiting political suicide.
I love how nature is reclaiming the buildings .


----------



## Vertigo Rod

krela said:


> Very nice, thank you for taking the time to post.




Thank you krela. Sorry if it's too many pics - will be more ruthless in future! Take so many while visiting these sites it feels like a nightmare reducing them for a the report!!! Thanks again


----------



## Vertigo Rod

tazong said:


> Lovley write up although i never think the nhs will be privatised - any party that attempted it would be commiting political suicide.
> I love how nature is reclaiming the buildings .



Thank you Tazong - appreciate that! But as for the privatisation attempt, like I said "we'll see!". But yes, nature has a habit of reclaiming these buildings - so sad but fascinating to see. Thanks again buddy


----------



## krela

Vertigo Rod said:


> Thank you krela. Sorry if it's too many pics - will be more ruthless in future! Take so many while visiting these sites it feels like a nightmare reducing them for at the report!!! Thanks again



Don't worry about it too much.


----------



## Vertigo Rod

smiler said:


> You made a lovely job a that VR, the shot looking down the stairs through the archway to what appears to be an exit was my favourite of a great set, Thanks




Thank you smiler - that was one of my faves too! Cheers, buddy


----------



## HughieD

That's one helluva comprehensive report there. Top-notch stuff and fully meriting the number of pix...


----------



## Vertigo Rod

HughieD said:


> That's one helluva comprehensive report there. Top-notch stuff and fully meriting the number of pix...



Thank you so much HughieD - really appreciate that comment. Glad you enjoyed


----------



## oldscrote

I don't usually look at hospital posts(painful memories of childhood)but was intrigued by so many replies in such a short space of time.Loved the write up and the great photos,a shame places like this don't get the respect they deserve,especially amongst the young of the community some of whome were probably born there.


----------



## Vertigo Rod

oldscrote said:


> I don't usually look at hospital posts(painful memories of childhood)but was intrigued by so many replies in such a short space of time.Loved the write up and the great photos,a shame places like this don't get the respect they deserve,especially amongst the young of the community some of whome were probably born there.



Thank you looking when you wouldn't normally at this type of post, I really appreciate that - and am glad you enjoyed & agree with the write up / rant! Yes, it is such a shame these old places are being destroyed and vanishing at a rapid rate. I feel it makes what we are all doing here so important and gives us a huge purpose to continue on our mission! Thanks again for your kind comment


----------



## degenerate

Excellent Rod, great pictures - I know the feeling about having to cull some


----------



## Mikeymutt

Very nice set there rod..I really like the look of this place..great report and pics mate


----------



## mookster

Thats got the look of a hospital thats been closed 20 years not 4!


----------



## flyboys90

First class write up and images.Thank you.


----------



## Rubex

This is brilliant. I really enjoyed reading your report, great pictures also


----------



## Vertigo Rod

Rubex said:


> This is brilliant. I really enjoyed reading your report, great pictures also



Thank you Rubex, appreciate that & glad you enjoyed


----------



## UrbanX

Wow what a place, another victory! 
Looks a great explore. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sam Haltin

Excellent post and good photographs.


----------



## Scaramanger

Went here today and amazing how they have managed to make it look like barrow after many years of trashing in such a short period.. Although the sheep roamng round were a surprise


----------



## Vertigo Rod

Scaramanger said:


> Went here today and amazing how they have managed to make it look like barrow after many years of trashing in such a short period.. Although the sheep roamng round were a surprise &#55357;&#56836;



Hope you enjoyed your visit - quite a bit to cover there, and 'trashing in such a short period' is putting it mildly. The sheep were roaming when we were there too, plus was lots of evidence on the floor that they venture inside too  !!!


----------



## liam514

*Question??*

Is this hospital still there?? And still in the state you took the photos?!!


----------



## ironsky

Your opening statement is very true. In my area all of the Victorian built hospitals are gone they were better built than their replacements. In Derby the Victorian built Derbyshire Royal Infirmary took months to demolish it was that well built it's replacement looks like a warehouse than a place of care. I also agree it's only matter of time before the NHS joins the history books. I enjoyed your report thanks.


----------



## jmcjnr

This was one of the many deliveries I made up the Rhonnda valleys in the 70's. Sad to see it like this. The local community never had much, and never will if they treat their heritage like this. Good buildings wasted. Jim.


----------



## Vertigo Rod

liam514 said:


> Is this hospital still there?? And still in the state you took the photos?!!



Yes Liam, these photos were only taken a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Vertigo Rod

Thank you all for your comments. Was recently chatting to someone local to this hospital and commented how trashed it was in such a short space of time. I was told that once it closed in 2012 travellers based themselves there and completely stripped the place within weeks..... so I retract my comments about the youth of today! It appears on this rare occasion the local youths are not fully to blame


----------



## morrti

On my 'to do' list thanks for the info


----------



## airfix

Love it. Poignant stuff. Thanks for


----------



## airfix

*sharing. I enjoyed that set of pics.


----------



## Vertigo Rod

airfix said:


> Love it. Poignant stuff. Thanks for





airfix said:


> *sharing. I enjoyed that set of pics.



Thanks airfix - appreciate the comment, glad you enjoyed


----------



## Simon_sanigar

This place closed in 2012!? well thats in a shocking state.


----------



## Vertigo Rod

Simon_sanigar said:


> This place closed in 2012!? well thats in a shocking state.



It sure is - a sad sight. Like I said in a previous comment, I was recently chatting to someone local to this hospital and commented how trashed it was in such a short space of time. I was told that once it closed in 2012 travellers based themselves there and completely stripped the place within weeks. Still a great place to visit, but as you stated it really is in a shocking state.


----------



## Potatowaffle

Another great post. Can feel a trip coming on


----------



## dirge

Looks great from the awesome photos lads! Recently found this site after wanting to go to the ruins Penscynor Wildlife park. Think I caught the Urbex bug now and I'm thinking of making this my next outing. While I really enjoyed my first time at Penscynor which I was on my own. Went a second time to show a friend. I'm thinking a place like this shouldn't be on my own. Willing to buddy up with someone!


----------



## Trishawalters

Sad to see our local hospital in a state like this.
It was given the red stamp to demolish some time ago and plan is to build houses on the site.
There has been some good paranormal evidence captured here the last few months


----------

